# 189 Visa - IMMI s56 Request for More Information



## HajiMoosha (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,

CO has been assigned and asked for more documents on Feb 26 2016. I did PCC and medicals after that and uploaded all documents to online portal by March 4 2016. But I didn't acknowledge the CO that I have uploaded the document.

Its been two months and still my status in Assessment in Progress. Just realized that CO has mentioned the below

"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing."

I don't know what I should do now since its been more than 2 months I uploaded the documents. Whether CO will consider my application now ?

Please suggest.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

HajiMoosha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has been assigned and asked for more documents on Feb 26 2016. I did PCC and medicals after that and uploaded all documents to online portal by March 4 2016. But I didn't acknowledge the CO that I have uploaded the document.
> 
> ...


Nothing abnormal if you have already uploaded the required documents. You should have also clicked the "Request Completed" button or something on IMMI. But otherwise, the CO will look back at your file after 28 days. 

Of course, this is not to say that your CO will give you a response after 28 days. The waiting time is typically 3 months. Some have waited for 6 months.


----------



## simon.ghosh (Aug 28, 2015)

Since the status is assement in progress that means they have received your documents and now processing, normally it should take around 90days from the time they have all requires documents. All the best!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HajiMoosha (May 4, 2016)

Yes, once uploaded I have clicked on Information Provided. But my only worry is CO has mentioned specifically that to send response in writing within 28 days. Should I call them and enquire about this ? Hoping it will be notified automatically to CO ?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

HajiMoosha said:


> Yes, once uploaded I have clicked on Information Provided. But my only worry is CO has mentioned specifically that to send response in writing within 28 days. Should I call them and enquire about this ? Hoping it will be notified automatically to CO ?


It's a standard statement, and most people just click the Request completed button and just wait. 

Of course, you can just send an email to your CO. You can also just politely ask what's the status of your application.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

IMMI s56 Request for More Information , what do they mean by IMMI S 56 request ????


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> IMMI s56 Request for More Information , what do they mean by IMMI S 56 request ????


Dear Mukesh,
It is Section 56 of Immigration Act 1958 of Australia. For details see here.

Regards,
Sudeep


----------

